# DIY reflector for hoods or canopys ($3)



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Earthdate: 01.29.09
Subject: Reflect on this

Here's a cheap way to beef up your lights. Might cost you three dollars for more than ample supplies and the Dollar store is your one stop shop to more efficient use of lights.

The task is simple, go into the hardware section of the dollar store and locate the small package of shiney foil like emergency blanket. You should find it where they keep either camping stuff or Automobile things. If not go to Canadian tire, it'll cost more but they should have it too. I will attest to the fact that these do work well. They keep you warm when its really cold. Only draw back is it keeps you pretty moist.

The mylar I have here, I used to line a cheap bag so I could carry fish home 5km in -15 weather. Thrown in a few hand warmer packs and the fish were nice and toasty.










Admittedly, the paper is pretty folded up and wrinkled by the time I was done with it, however it does help reflect the light where I want it. Which is on my tank.

I used the folds of the paper as guides. I cut two folds wide and the rough length I needed for the lamp.

Turn off the lamp and take the bulb out. Best if you unplug it too. I should not have to say this, but there are people out there who seem to electrocute themselves due to a serious lack of common sense.









So very yellow and grotty. Clean!

Clean off the inside of the reflector This helps the tape stick.









Not standard stuff, but what I had on hand.

Double sided tape (DST) is best here, I used something else which was handy. It probably would effect a smother surface if you take the tape and lay it out on all sides of the former reflector. Keep one surface of the tape covered.

Patience, is a virtue. I know this because I cursed a whole lot. So I would not recommend you doing this while you have company.

Take the mylar you cut and test fit it. make cuts where you need to ensure it fits all the areas. My hood light had a sort of very narrow area and I made a cut to help it fit better.









Christmas wrapping experience is put to good use here.









Go strip by strip to help get a smooth surface.

Lay the mylar so that the edges are flush with the edge of the former white reflector (yellowed in my case)I would slip a bit of tape to the edges to hold it down before stripping off the paper from the first strip of DST. Once it is in a satisfactory position, Pull the mylar back and pull off the paper from the tape. Carefully lay the mylar on it and get exactly the spot you want. Paper, tape, plastic wrap usually have a habit of doing what it wants. Exact your control and force it to do what you want. Smooth it out and press down gently. Easier said than done.

Continue to do this until the mylar is attached firmly to the inside.

I used electrical tape, albeit in the crappiest manner in my photos to tape down the edges. Its up to you. It does involve a fair amount of cursing.

If you like how it looks; refit the bulb, plug it back in then turn it on.









Turn it off, wait for your eyes to readjust to the ambient room light, place over the tank and turn back on.









Second time's a charm.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Much better than aluminum foil! 

Just a suggestion, try using a strong blow dryer to push the mylar into place. It'll result in less creases in the mylar (assuming you haven't used to carry fish home ).


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I added more pictures and did a bit of a re-write.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

The only possible downside that I can see to this is that it might create heat issues if you use the reflective blanket, since that's what it's designed for (to not transfer heat). Just make sure any ventilation holes aren't covered with it, etc.

Harry


----------

